# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ 2013 >  >  الباريساب سان جيرمانات .يجونا هنا .. وبس ... اي فشلوني يدخل انا بعوقو

## الحجاج

*تعالوا كلنا يا باريساب يا سان جيرمانات نتابع فريقنا هنا (باريس سان جيرمان) ونغطس حجر فشلونة..
في نظري المباراة بتاعت بكرة تعتبر سهلة لباريس سان جيرمان ومدرب باريس سان جيرمان خطة الخطة ... وستكون هجومية كاسحة .. بس الخوف يلعب لينا بي 3 مدافعين  
ابراهيموفيتش حالف للجماعة ديل ...
والكاس اصلا السنة بتاع ريال مدريد ...
لانو باريس سان جيرمان حا يضرب فشلونة 
وبايرن ميونخ حا يضرب يوفنتوس وبي كدة الطريق حا يكون ممهد للريال ..
رغم انو نحن كنا عايزين نقابل فشلونة ..
بس نقطة مهمة يا جماعة اللي عندو تلفون مدرب باريس سان جيرمان يتصل عليهو ويحثوا على عمل الاتي في المباراة عشان يظفر بالثلاثة نقاط واذا ما عمل بالوصية دي الترابة في خشمو وفي خشمنا نحن اللي ساندناهو :
1. مراقبة ميس مراقبة لصيقة ولازم المراقبة تكون بي لاعبين 
2. عدم اتاحة الفرصة لفشلونة بامتلاك الكرة في منطقة باريس سان جيرمان
3. مراقبة انيستا 
4. مراقبة اليكسس سانشيز 
5. مراقبة تشابي 
6. مراقبة بيول عند الضربات الثابتة
7. مراقبة داني الفيش وعدم السماح له بالتقدم والتسديد 
وبس ...





*

----------


## الحجاج

*


وحوووووووش 
*

----------


## الحوشابي

*أنا بحرس ليك الباب . . . أصلي ما بريدم نوهائي
*

----------


## الحجاج

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الحوشابي
					

أنا بحرس ليك الباب . . . أصلي ما بريدم نوهائي



الناس ديل لما يجو يتاوقوا في البوستات ساااي بعملوا استفراغ دولي ...
غايتو لما زول يقول انا فشلوني كأنو قال لي انا رشاشة او بمعنى جديد ينتمي لفريق الحوامين 
يا الحوشابي اذا حسيت ساي انو في واحد فيهم تاوق هنا كلمني ... انا عندي عكاز اسمو القرار الاخير بشيلوا وبجي مارق عليهم 

*

----------


## الحوشابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الحجاج
					

الناس ديل لما يجو يتاقوا في البوستات ساااي انا بعملوا استفراغ دولي ...
غايتو لما زول يقول انا فشلوني كأنو قال لي انا رشاشة او بمعنى جديد ينتمي لفريق الحوامين 
يا الحوشابي اذا حسيت ساي انو في واحد فيهم تاوق هنا كلمني ... انا عندي عكاز اسمو القرار الاخير بشيلوا وبجي مارق عليهم 









ما بحتاج اناديك بقضاهم ليك بدري بدري . . . عكازي مضبب
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*قلت شنو يالكجاج ؟؟ بتشجع سان جيرمان ؟؟؟؟

معناها بكره نلعب ونحنا مطمنين الباريساب مرشوشوين من البارساب وبالتلاته كمااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااان


*

----------


## ابوجالا

*مراقبة ميسي مراقبة لصيقة. !!!!!!!!!!!!!
والله صعبتها شديد.
                        	*

----------


## الحجاج

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

قلت شنو يالكجاج ؟؟ بتشجع سان جيرمان ؟؟؟؟

معناها بكره نلعب ونحنا مطمنين الباريساب مرشوشوين من البارساب وبالتلاته كمااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااان





هو بالله يا مريخابي يا كسلاوي الخبر دة وصل هنا برضو .. غايتو الناس بتجيب ليكم اخبار لا اساس لها من الصحة .. وصراحة من روجوا لهذه الفرية هنا اعتقد انهم .. احمر مكة وميدو 77 وسامرين وشيبا وحفيدة سيدة فرح ومرهف وسودان المريخ .. وانا اصلا الجماعة ديل كلهم مكجنهم فد مرة ...
+
ما تحلموا ابدا .. انا قلت ليكم مدرب باريس خطة الخطة والامور ظاااابطة
 ونحن نايمين قفا و خاتين في صيفنا بطيخة بطنة 


*

----------


## الحجاج

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابوجالا
					

مراقبة ميسي مراقبة لصيقة. !!!!!!!!!!!!!
والله صعبتها شديد.




كيف صعبتها ...يختو معاهو اثنين .. وكل ما يستلم الكورة يردموه .. وهو والكورة يطلعوهم برة الملعب ... دي صعبة
شوف يا ابو جالا نوعية كلامك دة اذا وصل للاعبي باريس سان جيرمان معنوياتهم حا تحبط ... مالك يا اخي .. 
*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الحجاج
					

تعالوا كلنا يا باريساب يا سان جيرمانات نتابع فريقنا هنا (باريس سان جيرمان) ونغطس حجر فشلونة..
في نظري المباراة بتاعت بكرة تعتبر سهلة لباريس سان جيرمان ومدرب باريس سان جيرمان خطة الخطة ... وستكون هجومية كاسحة .. بس الخوف يلعب لينا بي 3 مدافعين  
ابراهيموفيتش حالف للجماعة ديل ...
والكاس اصلا السنة بتاع ريال مدريد ...
لانو باريس سان جيرمان حا يضرب فشلونة 
وبايرن ميونخ حا يضرب يوفنتوس وبي كدة الطريق حا يكون ممهد للريال ..
رغم انو نحن كنا عايزين نقابل فشلونة ..
بس نقطة مهمة يا جماعة اللي عندو تلفون مدرب باريس سان جيرمان يتصل عليهو ويحثوا على عمل الاتي في المباراة عشان يظفر بالثلاثة نقاط واذا ما عمل بالوصية دي الترابة في خشمو وفي خشمنا نحن اللي ساندناهو :
1. مراقبة ميس مراقبة لصيقة ولازم المراقبة تكون بي لاعبين 
2. عدم اتاحة الفرصة لفشلونة بامتلاك الكرة في منطقة باريس سان جيرمان
3. مراقبة انيستا 
4. مراقبة اليكسس سانشيز 
5. مراقبة تشابي 
6. مراقبة بيول عند الضربات الثابتة
7. مراقبة داني الفيش وعدم السماح له بالتقدم والتسديد 
وبس ...








ياحجاج بكده  يبقي لاعزاء للفشلوناب


*

----------


## الحجاج

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الحوشابي
					

ما بحتاج اناديك بقضاهم ليك بدري بدري . . . عكازي مضبب



الناس ديل لغاية هسة ما مقتنعين انوو فريقهم بينتصر بالتحكيم .. وقالوا الحكم بتاع بكرة اتجاه واحد رغم انو في معلومات بتقول انو حكم مثير للجدل ... غايتو الخوف يكون همشروه 
*

----------


## ابوجالا

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الحجاج
					

تعالوا كلنا يا باريساب يا سان جيرمانات نتابع فريقنا هنا (باريس سان جيرمان) ونغطس حجر فشلونة..
في نظري المباراة بتاعت بكرة تعتبر سهلة لباريس سان جيرمان ومدرب باريس سان جيرمان خطة الخطة ... وستكون هجومية كاسحة .. بس الخوف يلعب لينا بي 3 مدافعين  
ابراهيموفيتش حالف للجماعة ديل ...
والكاس اصلا السنة بتاع ريال مدريد ...
لانو باريس سان جيرمان حا يضرب فشلونة 
وبايرن ميونخ حا يضرب يوفنتوس وبي كدة الطريق حا يكون ممهد للريال ..
رغم انو نحن كنا عايزين نقابل فشلونة ..
بس نقطة مهمة يا جماعة اللي عندو تلفون مدرب باريس سان جيرمان يتصل عليهو ويحثوا على عمل الاتي في المباراة عشان يظفر بالثلاثة نقاط واذا ما عمل بالوصية دي الترابة في خشمو وفي خشمنا نحن اللي ساندناهو :
1. مراقبة ميس مراقبة لصيقة ولازم المراقبة تكون بي لاعبين 
2. عدم اتاحة الفرصة لفشلونة بامتلاك الكرة في منطقة باريس سان جيرمان
3. مراقبة انيستا 
4. مراقبة اليكسس سانشيز 
5. مراقبة تشابي 
6. مراقبة بيول عند الضربات الثابتة
7. مراقبة داني الفيش وعدم السماح له بالتقدم والتسديد 
وبس ...








بس انت يالحجاج ياخوي لمن يراقبوا ديل كلهم الباقي منو غير كسلاوي. 
تهي تهي
                        	*

----------


## الحجاج

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابوجالا
					

بس انت يالحجاج ياخوي لمن يراقبوا ديل كلهم الباقي منو غير كسلاوي. 
تهي تهي



يا مشرفين اطردوا الزول دة برة البوست ...
*

----------


## ابوجالا

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الحجاج
					

يا مشرفين اطردوا الزول دة برة البوست ...



يا خي ما تعمل  لي مشاكل مع الإدارة. 
بعدين اسمع كلام ببكيك مش أحسن من
البيقول ليك زالاتان حيسجل هاتريك. ؟؟
                        	*

----------


## الحجاج

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابوجالا
					

يا خي ما تعمل  لي مشاكل مع الإدارة. 
بعدين اسمع كلام ببكيك مش أحسن من
البيقول ليك زالاتان حيسجل هاتريك. ؟؟



انا بخسرك بعد كدة ... يا اخي لو سمحت ما تكتب كلام يحبط معنويات لاعبي باريس سان جيرمان ..مالك علينا ... 
نحن 23 مباراة ما اتهزمنا فيها يعني حا يجي  فريق الحكام دة يهزمنا 
على فكرة باريس سان جيرمان حا يعيد ليكم ذكرى 1995 لما قابلناكم في ربع النهائي واتعادلنا معاكم في فشلونة ودقيناكم 2/1 في باريس ...
*

----------


## عباس ميرغني

*ايوة كده يالحبيب الحجاج اديهم بالجنية الفوقها الحديدة 

جاب اضانك اوريك الشمار ده قالوه ناس فشلونة ديل في اسبانيا زي العرب الرحل هنا في السودان 
*

----------


## الحجاج

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عباس ميرغني
					

ايوة كده يالحبيب الحجاج اديهم بالجنية الفوقها الحديدة 

جاب اضانك اوريك الشمار ده قالوه ناس فشلونة ديل في اسبانيا زي العرب الرحل هنا في السودان 




طبعا قبل فترة لما لاحت قصة انفصال كاتلونيا ... قالوا حا ينتقلوا للدوي الفرنسي ... والليلة باريس سان جيرمان حا يخليهم يندموا على كلامهم دة 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ياكجاااااااااااج خد دي


*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الحجاج
					

تعالوا كلنا يا باريساب يا سان جيرمانات نتابع فريقنا هنا (باريس سان جيرمان) ونغطس حجر فشلونة..
في نظري المباراة بتاعت بكرة تعتبر سهلة لباريس سان جيرمان ومدرب باريس سان جيرمان خطة الخطة ... وستكون هجومية كاسحة .. بس الخوف يلعب لينا بي 3 مدافعين  
ابراهيموفيتش حالف للجماعة ديل ...
والكاس اصلا السنة بتاع ريال مدريد ...
لانو باريس سان جيرمان حا يضرب فشلونة 
وبايرن ميونخ حا يضرب يوفنتوس وبي كدة الطريق حا يكون ممهد للريال ..
رغم انو نحن كنا عايزين نقابل فشلونة ..
بس نقطة مهمة يا جماعة اللي عندو تلفون مدرب باريس سان جيرمان يتصل عليهو ويحثوا على عمل الاتي في المباراة عشان يظفر بالثلاثة نقاط واذا ما عمل بالوصية دي الترابة في خشمو وفي خشمنا نحن اللي ساندناهو :
1. مراقبة ميس مراقبة لصيقة ولازم المراقبة تكون بي لاعبين 
2. عدم اتاحة الفرصة لفشلونة بامتلاك الكرة في منطقة باريس سان جيرمان
3. مراقبة انيستا 
4. مراقبة اليكسس سانشيز 
5. مراقبة تشابي 
6. مراقبة بيول عند الضربات الثابتة
7. مراقبة داني الفيش وعدم السماح له بالتقدم والتسديد 
وبس ...











مبروووك لاسود البارسا الفوز على باريس سان جيرمان ..
وكتر خيرك كتييييير يا (كجاج) عشان شربت لينا باريس سان جيرمان وغطست حجروا وعقبال تغطس حجر عيال مدريد رغم انو هم براهم حجرهم غاطس 
*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابوجالا
					

بس انت يالحجاج ياخوي لمن يراقبوا ديل كلهم الباقي منو غير كسلاوي. 
تهي تهي






http://www.sau1di.com/uploadcenter/u...1319805259.gif
*

----------


## الحجاج

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mido77
					

مبروووك لاسود البارسا الفوز على باريس سان جيرمان ..
وكتر خيرك كتييييير يا (كجاج) عشان شربت لينا باريس سان جيرمان وغطست حجروا وعقبال تغطس حجر عيال مدريد رغم انو هم براهم حجرهم غاطس 



اغطس حجر الريال كيف يا أخينا انت ...يعني انت عايز صاحب السمو  / هاشم بن عبد الله بن سنجة الشحي ...المفدى يزعل مني
بعدين تعال هنا 
دي 


لي منو ؟؟؟
انت قبل 3 شهور موش قلبت ومعاك صاحبك عصام مبارك ؟
*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الحجاج
					

اغطس حجر الريال كيف يا أخينا انت ...يعني انت عايز صاحب السمو  / هاشم بن عبد الله بن سنجة الشحي ...المفدى يزعل مني
بعدين تعال هنا 
دي 


لي منو ؟؟؟
انت قبل 3 شهور موش قلبت ومعاك صاحبك عصام مبارك ؟




بالنسبة لصاحب السمو المدعو عبد الله بن الريال ابن سنجة خو عارف انو حجرو غاطس عشان كدة ما تشغل بالك كتير بيهو 
ثانياً : تتذكر حرب الجواسيس ؟؟
ثالثا : منو القال ليك انا وكفيلى عصام مبارك قلبنا ؟؟ شكلك قريت الكلام بدون الضارة خخخخخخخخ


رابعاً : بكلم ليك ابو الجوخ
                        	*

----------


## الحجاج

*هسة في داعي للقرار دة يا حكومة فرنسا في هذا التوقيت ... يعني كدة شوشتوا على لاعبي فريق باريس سان جيرمان ....
الناس دي ما عارفة انو نحن عندنا مباراة مهمة .. يعني موش كان مفروش يأجلوا القرار لي بكرة ... اتحاد الكرة الفرنسي يضع العراقيل امامنا ... بعد ما تقروا الخبر التحت دة عليكم ان تعرفوا بأنني اعلن عدم مسئوليتي عن هذا البوست 





كشفت حكومة فرنسا اليوم الثلاثاء أن أندية كرة القدم أيضا سيطبق عليها المقترح الذي قدمه رئيس البلاد فرانسوا هولاند الخاص بالضريبة الجديدة، والذي ينص على دفع من يزيد دخلهم سنويا عن مليون يورو لضريبة قدرها 75%. كما نفت حكومة فرنسا قيام رئيسها جان مارك ايرلوت بعقد اجتماع مؤخرا مع رئيس الاتحاد الفرنسي لكرة القدم نويل لوجريه لبحث مسألة الضريبة، مبينة أن آخر لقاء بينهما كان في ديسمبر الماضي.
 وتعد تأكيدات حكومة فرنسا مغايرة لما قاله رئيس الاتحاد الفرنسي لكرة القدم مؤخرا لصحيفة (لو باريزيان)، حيث أشار إلى أن الأندية ستعتبر كشركات متوسطة وصغيرة الحجم وهو ما يعني استثنائها من دفع الضريبة الجديدة.
 وأضاف لوجريه أن رئيس حكومة فرنسا أوضح له أن الضريبة ستتحملها الشركات الكبرى ولكن أندية كرة القدم تعتبر كالشركات المتوسطة والصغيرة لذا لن تتأثر بضريبة الـ75%.
 وكان هولاند قد اقترح فرض ضريبة بقيمة 75% على من يزيد دخلهم السنوي عن مليون 
 يورو، ولكنه قال فيما بعد إنه سيعدل المقترح لكي تتحمل الضريبة الشركات وليس الأفراد.
 وكان عدد من أندية كرة القدم قد احتجت على مقترح الضريبة الجديدة نظرا لأنها ترى أنه سيجعل وضع المنافسات الكروية المحلية يتازم نظرا لأن كبار اللاعبين سيتوجهون إلى الخارج لكي لا يتحملوا هذه الضريبة الكبيرة. 




*

----------


## احمر مكة

*الكجاج انا اليوم ما فاضي ليك 
لكن كمان باللون الازرق شيل شيلتك 
*

----------


## الحجاج

*قررررربت تدخل .. يلا يا باريس
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ماقلت ليك كجاج ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

باين عليك برضو كنت واقف مع الهليل جبت اجلو هو الاخر

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*هدف ابراهومفيتش التسللي


*

----------


## الحجاج

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

ماقلت ليك كجاج ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

باين عليك برضو كنت واقف مع الهليل جبت اجلو هو الاخر




عشان الناس ما تظلمني ساي ...
3 اشياء طممت بطني من البوست وجاني احساس انو موضوع البوست حا يكون مستحمي وهي :-
1:- القرار الذي اصدرته الحكومة الفرنسية بخصوص الضرائب على الاندية الفرنسية
2. تواجد الاسمو احمر مكة والاسمو ميدو 77 .... صراحة انا من ما شفت الاثنين ديل بتحاوموا في البوست زهجت زيادة وعرفت انو الموضوع دة مطرشق ... الاثنين ديل سرهم باتعم 
3. ما عايز اوريكم موش علي كيفي 
*

----------

